# CF Interview Preparation Guide



## jwtg (25 Feb 2013)

Many posters come to these forums looking for guidance as to how to best prepare for their interviews. 
This link (http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf) leads to an excellent interview prep guide, and many people have seen it, eventually coming back and asking if anyone knew where they could find it again.  (For what it's worth, it was my first hit when I Googled 'CF interview prep').

I thought it might be helpful to have this link handy and accessible for any of those people to find easily, as well as provide an easy reference point for people to point to when responding to the same question over and over.

Mods, you might feel like this is worth a sticky and/or belongs in a different sub-forum, but I just thought it would be convenient to have this placed somewhere permanently so that people can find it without having to dig through hundreds of post for a single link.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (25 Feb 2013)

In short, please understand one simple concept.  The interview is a time to show your interviewer that you know what you are getting yourself into.  Its not really a time to be asking questions.  Educate yourself on the job and all the other details included on the link above.

Prove to your interviewer your worth the investment of time and money because your not going to throw in the towel saying, "well I didn't expect that."  Your interviewer will be looking to send someone off to basic that knows what to expect.

Please don't confuse knowledge about the job with job knowledge.  No one expects you to know how equipment works etc but you can definitely find out what equipment you might work with and to a point of knowing in what capacity it might be used.


----------



## Jesdeleau (2 Apr 2019)

Where can I find the "Preparing for your interview" sheet? I could not access the link (http://64.254.158.112/pdf/interview_en.pdf) anymore. I have been searching everywhere on the web for hours but to no avail.


----------



## Jesdeleau (4 Apr 2019)

jessi said:
			
		

> Where can I find the "Preparing for your interview" sheet? I could not access the link (http://64.254.158.112/pdf/interview_en.pdf) anymore. I have been searching everywhere on the web for hours but to no avail.


Found it:

http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf


----------



## mariomike (4 Apr 2019)

jessi said:
			
		

> Found it:
> 
> http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf



See also Original Post,



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> This link (http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf)


----------



## linda7373 (4 Feb 2020)

Thanks for providing the guide. This will come in handy when I go for mine. Much appreciated.



			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> Many posters come to these forums looking for guidance as to how to best prepare for their interviews.
> This link (http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf) leads to an excellent interview prep guide, and many people have seen it, eventually coming back and asking if anyone knew where they could find it again.  (For what it's worth, it was my first hit when I Googled 'CF interview prep').
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to have this link handy and accessible for any of those people to find easily, as well as provide an easy reference point for people to point to when responding to the same question over and over.
> ...


----------



## macarena (5 Feb 2020)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Many posters come to these forums looking for guidance as to how to best prepare for their interviews.
> This link (http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf) leads to an excellent interview prep guide, (...)



Many thnx from me, too!

Mates, let's don't forget to rate the post.
We may click on the link "Rate Post MP" just beside the post, and award like 25 points!
Let's reward awesome posts!


----------

